# ورق الزيتون يخفض الكوليسترول وضغط الدم



## Ferrari (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ورق الزيتون يخفض الكوليسترول وضغط الدم










 

وكالات: قال باحثون سويسريون وألمان إن التجارب التى أجروها على عدد من المرضى أظهرت أن تناول

 ما بين 500 و100 ميليغرام من مستخلصات ورق الزيتون يمكن أن يخفض الكوليسترول وضغط الدم.

وطلب الباحث سيم أيدوغان وفريق البحث فى مركز فروتاروم الطبى فى زيوريخ من 20 توأماً 

متطابقاً يعانون من الارتفاع الحاد أو الخفيف فى ضغط الدم تناول أقراص تحتوى على 500 أو 100 

ميليغرام من مستخلصات أوراق الزيتون EFA 943 أو كبسولات لا قيمة طبية لها.

وبعدما تناول المتطوعون الحبوب والكابسولات لمدة 8 أسابيع سجل أيدوغان وفريق البحث المعلومات الخاصة 

بضغط هؤلاء وكذلك المعلومات المتعلقة بالعادات الغذائية وأسلوب الحياة الذى يتبعه هؤلاء.

وقال أيدوغان "أكدت الدراسة أن مستخلصات أوراق الزيتون EFA 943 تحتوى على خواص لمنع ارتفاع ضغط الدم".

وأضاف أن تناول حوالى 100 ميلغرام من هذه المادة له تأثير إيجابى خصوصاً 

على الذين يعانون من ارتفاع ضغط الدم الخفيف.




م
ن
ق
و
ل​


----------



## yerigagarin (2 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا علي المعلومات المفيده
بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## Ferrari (2 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> شكرا علي المعلومات المفيده
> بارك الله فيك
> ​



شكراً على المرور اخى yerigagarin

نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات  جميله 
مرسىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> ورق الزيتون يخفض الكوليسترول وضغط الدم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مشكور Ferrari

على الموضوع
ربنا يبركك
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## Ferrari (2 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات  جميله
> مرسىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*مرسي لك خالص على اجمل مشاركة 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك اعمالك*​


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مواد مستخلصه من أوراق الزيتون !!!
معلومه جديده .
شكرا جزيلا لك .​


----------



## Ferrari (3 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> مشكور ferrari
> 
> على الموضوع
> ربنا يبركك
> ...



شكرا لك اخى كليم على تشريفك للموضوع

نورت الموضوع

سلام ونعمة

​


----------



## Ferrari (3 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> مواد مستخلصه من أوراق الزيتون !!!
> معلومه جديده .
> شكرا جزيلا لك .​





سعدت بمرورك الجميل اخى قلم حر

الرب يباركك

​


----------



## جيلان (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا فندم على المعلومة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## amjad-ri (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*معلومة مهمة

شكرا​*


----------



## Ferrari (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا فندم على المعلومة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك*



ربنا يخليكى اخت جيلان

نورتى الموضوع

​


----------



## Ferrari (5 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *معلومة مهمة
> 
> شكرا​*



شكراً لك اخى العزيز

الرب يبارك حياتك

​


----------

